# Text from passenger ruined my morning



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

The reason I chose to drive early mornings (as opposed to late nights) was to avoid people like this. But, rude and inconsiderate people are always going to be around. This makes me sad. And even though I tried to remain professional, I'm still fuming.


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

What a ******! Be glad he didn't get in your car and have a better day.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

You handled it very professionally. I am glad you did not go down to his level.


----------



## Kmiles (Jun 2, 2015)

Stop near the pin, wait 5 min and collect your cancellation fee. Never give those types the privilege to rate you


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

UberFizzle said:


> The reason I chose to drive early mornings (as opposed to late nights) was to avoid people like this. But, rude and inconsiderate people are always going to be around. This makes me sad. And even though I tried to remain professional, I'm still fuming.


So was "518 Simplicity" the address he put in that was wrong? How far away from his actual location do you think you were?


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Wow!!! That is why I call every rider to confirm their location. And I mean every rider. Daytime, night time and Saturdays too. And even that doesn't always work. Got an order on Brook Road one night. The husband immediately called to make sure I could carry five. I then confirmed the address with him. 5 minutes later I arrive..no house at that number, so I call again. I tell the wife, I believe I'm outside but I don't see the number. She says,"I'm looking out the door and I don't see you. Are you on the right Brook Road? There are two in Tyson's Corner." I said, "Tyson's Corner???? I'm in Richmond!!!". Uber claims she must have put the wrong address in. Sure..her pin was only off by 115 miles. She cancelled...yay!! And I got a $5.00 cancellation fee for my time. Life is good..LMFAO!


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

That is ridiculous thank the man above you didn't pick this prick up. Listen to this though, the other day I was driving home from Walmart, so while on the highway a man was trying to hitch a ride had both thumbs up. I wanted to be a little rude so I gave him the finger and he threw two fingers up jumping up and down, just imagine if someone picks a person up like that? Man **** that Uber is honestly so dangerous and can be very risky at times.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Drive to the Pin, wait 5, get $5

Simple.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I never do wild goose chases. I go to the pin. If it's wrong, I wait 5 minutes there to get paid. 

I'm not responsible for the accuracy or inaccuracy of what gets sent to my phone. If it's wrong, yes I could fix the situation by choosing to communicate with the rider and figuring out where they are, but odds are very high that I will get low rated because more times than not the rider believes the driver did something wrong, because god forbid, they are not anything but perfect. And then there are the situations where even good communication can't result in finding the rider, as the OP just testified to. 

Any time the pickup location is wrong, it's now a wild goose chase and has a high chance of being a negative as opposed to a positive. Take the $5, and make yourself available for another ping that's actually accurate. 

If Uber really is the technology company they say they are, then they could develop code that would make the pins sent to us far more accurate. But as long as we keep "fixing" the inaccurate ones, why would they invest time and money to do that? You guys who keep fixing these inaccurate ones keep Ubers software at its level of inaccuracy. It's not until customers complain so much about the $5 cancels where drivers are right where the pin sent them that Uber will be motivated to make the pins being sent to divers more accurate.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I anxiously await the real technology of showing the driver where the pax actually is in REAL TIME... not driving to some pin drop that Jose Cuervo affects.

I want to pull up to an address and know EXACTLY where that pax is.


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

I hate when they try to give you directions and get mad at you because you don't understand where you're located. Thats when I really cancel on them.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I anxiously await the real technology of showing the driver where the pax actually is in REAL TIME... not driving to some pin drop that Jose Cuervo affects.
> 
> I want to pull up to an address and know EXACTLY where that pax is.


EXACTLY! The only reason Uber does not develop this is because they don't need to..... and won't as long as drivers keep fixing the inaccurate pins. If they can show the rider where the driver is in real time (10-20 second delay not withstanding) then the technology can show the driver where the rider is in real time too (10-20 second delay not withstanding).


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> I never do wild goose chases. I go to the pin. If it's wrong, I wait 5 minutes there to get paid.
> 
> I'm not responsible for the accuracy or inaccuracy of what gets sent to my phone. If it's wrong, yes I could fix the situation by choosing to communicate with the rider and figuring out where they are, but odds are very high that I will get low rated because more times than not the rider believes the driver did something wrong, because god forbid, they are not anything but perfect. And then there are the situations where even good communication can't result in finding the rider, as the OP just testified to.
> 
> ...


Very wise move. Chasing pins 'o pax only enables more of the same. Back and forth texting to figure out where people are in actuality is pure torture and a time waster. Clearly a rating concern. This should be standard operating procedure. No question.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

tbob1 said:


> That is why I call every rider to confirm their location. And I mean every rider...


I can't imaging the time it takes you to do this. If a driver called me to confirm my address when you're only two minutes away...I would cancel, but that's just me. For me, the whole point of the app is that I don't have to make that phone call.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> ...Listen to this though, the other day I was driving home from Walmart, so while on the highway a man was trying to hitch a ride had both thumbs up. I wanted to be a little rude so I gave him the finger and he threw two fingers up jumping up and down, just imagine if someone picks a person up like that? Man **** that Uber is honestly so dangerous and can be very risky at times.


I'm confused...


----------



## Kmiles (Jun 2, 2015)

Hazeces said:


> I hate when they try to give you directions and get mad at you because you don't understand where you're located. Thats when I really cancel on them.


I always go to the pin and call. If they're nice and not too far, I'll go fetch them. Rude sobs will get a cancellation fee. I've had pax honestly not know how to use the thing

"I'm where I placed the pin."

"Don't you see the sign?"

"I'm standing in a crowd"


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I never do wild goose chases. I go to the pin. If it's wrong, I wait 5 minutes there to get paid.
> 
> I'm not responsible for the accuracy or inaccuracy of what gets sent to my phone. If it's wrong, yes I could fix the situation by choosing to communicate with the rider and figuring out where they are, but odds are very high that I will get low rated because more times than not the rider believes the driver did something wrong, because god forbid, they are not anything but perfect. And then there are the situations where even good communication can't result in finding the rider, as the OP just testified to.
> 
> ...


Uber's pins were heaven compared to Lyft's. I'll hand them that.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Kmiles said:


> I always go to the pin and call. If they're nice and not too far, I'll go fetch them. Rude sobs will get a cancellation fee. I've had pax honestly not know how to use the thing
> 
> "I'm where I placed the pin."
> 
> ...


"I'm wearing red pants. Do you see me?".

(Um, hold on. I just gotta split this sea of people with my car.....oh there you are! Nevermind that guy stuck in the wheel well, I'm sure he'll fall off once we're on the highway).


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Very wise move. Chasing pins 'o pax only enables more of the same. Back and forth texting to figure out where people are in actuality is pure torture and a time waster. Clearly a rating concern. This should be standard operating procedure. No question.


One good thing about Lyft is they weren't able to text you, only call.

Just look for the GD car. It's that simple. Or go find a cab.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

I've had a pin at a closed med Marijuana business that I was close to one night (I was downtown) The pax called me only 3 min after and said are you in (my city)? I said yes. She says I'm in "Austin" (1000 miles away). I said I don't think I can pick you up. She canceled before 5 min..

Still funny though.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh My said:


> "I'm wearing red pants. Do you see me?".
> 
> (Um, hold on. I just gotta split this sea of people with my car.....oh there you are! Nevermind that guy stuck in the wheel well, I'm sure he'll fall off once we're on the highway).


Reply "I'm not wearing any pants. Do you want to see me?"


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

I just have to start this rant by saying that I really do enjoy being an uber driver (and everything else that comes along with it), as it's simply the ideal side-gig for me in my city. With that being said, uber is pretty much a hustle at this point, and we all know that if you're gonna play the game, you gotta know the rules.

No-Showing riders pays $48/hr + zero expenses other than driving to the pin. FAILING TO CANCEL AS A NO-SHOW AFTER EXACTLY 5 MINUTES HURTS EVERYONE...other drivers, the good riders, and most importantly, yourself. This is a business, not a charity.

Riders get exactly five minutes from me...no calls, no texts, no excuses. The app is already giving them an alert when I tap Arrive, so why waste my own time hammering out a text or making a phone call? Did they already forget that they ordered an uber less than five minutes ago? I sure hope not. I do give riders a margin of error of a quarter-mile on the pin since uber requires drivers be within 0.2 miles of the pin in order to collect the $4 on a No-Show. But I'm not going to chase them down. If the rider can't text/call me to give a clear and correct address that's within a couple blocks, I'm going to be getting my $4.

"Oh, you're actually about five minutes away? Just hang tight there while I sit here at the pin you dropped, so I can then appropriately punish you for wasting my time." I wish I had the nerve to say the whole spiel, but I can only say the first ten words in good conscience, and then quickly hang up. A cancelled no-show ride tells no tales...their pin along with your car sitting on top of it is all the "proof" you'll ever need that you fulfilled your obligation to the rider of simply showing up (...if it ever came to that).

DO NOT REWARD BAD BEHAVIOR! And on the flip-side, I always graciously thank riders who are already curbside and waiting because it just reinforces their good behavior and pretty much guarantees a 5-star from me. Those riders "get it" and it's much appreciated.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Kmiles said:


> "I'm where I placed the pin."
> 
> "Don't you see the sign?"
> 
> "I'm standing in a crowd"


1. Oh yeah? Well, I am where the stick says that you are and you _ain't nowhar t' be seen_.

2. Yes, I see a sign, it says *NO STANDING 4-6:30 P.M.* and it is five fifteen P.M. and if you do not come out the Police will chase me away, give me a ticket or both.

3. In which haystack am I to look for the needle that is you? That at the corner or that at the club in the middle of the block?



Oh My said:


> "I'm wearing red pants. Do you see me?".


I see eight people with red pants but I do not see anyone with red pants and a white lab coat. You must be wearing a lab coat because it is obvious that you are a Rocket Scientist. Now, do you have wire rim, horn rim or teardrop shaped milkbottle glasses?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SOLA-RAH said:


> Did they already forget that they ordered an uber less than five minutes ago?


Do not be surprised at _anything_ from some of these Rocket Scientists. I will call them; an old dispatch cab habit. When they answer, I speak in a courteous, professional and businesslike manner: "This is Uber Taxi calling. Are you expecting a taxi?". More than once, there is this more than pregnant pause.........uh-uh-OH-_yeah_......sometimes I must wonder if she actually summoned the Uber Taxi from her smartphone or did Daddy have to send it to her from _his_ smartphone.

It never really bothered me, but it used to annoy more than a few drivers when the customer waited until arrival at the destination to start fumbling for the money to pay (back in the day, mind you). We had a couple of drivers who used to ask them "_Ohhhhh_, you didn't know you had to _pay_?"


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

I should probably clarify something: the initial request was an address range (as opposed to a specific address), so I texted him to ask for his specific location, and that's when he sent me the 518 address. It was only then that I began driving to his location, so it wasn't like I drove to the pin drop, couldn't find him, then asked him where he was. The message where I said I was outside was when I was parked outside his complex.

I stopped my car at the corner of the building so that I could see down both sides. After roughly 5 minutes had gone by, I decided to circle the building in case he was on the other side. When I saw no sign of him, I canceled and drove off. And as soon as I did so, his attacks began.

I honestly don't remember where the pin drop was on the phone (I didn't take a screenshot of it). I just drove to the pin drop on my navigation, which placed it on the building I was parked next to. But, I do remember that I wasn't far from his pin drop on the partner app (maybe like a hundred feet or so). However, I mostly ignored that pin drop since he gave me his actual location.

Still, the fact that I drove around the building (practically a full circle), and I was relatively close enough to his pin drop (accurate or not), proves that he wasn't close to where he claimed he was (I didn't see anyone standing outside, except one guy, but he didn't approach my car, and he didn't look like he was going to the airport). 

At the end of the day, his behavior was uncalled for. Part of me wanted to turn around and beat him into the ground, but I didn't want to stoop to his level. It would've been fun to leave an actual drop of crap on his front door step to teach him a lesson about his rude behavior, but again, that wouldn't be taking the high road.


----------



## Shlepperdude (Jul 17, 2015)

Uber Drivers should be getting 10.00 for "no shows" after all, we have made it to the pick up point. (sometimes several miles )


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

UberFizzle said:


> I should probably clarify something: the initial request was an address range (as opposed to a specific address), so I texted him to ask for his specific location, and that's when he sent me the 518 address. It was only then that I began driving to his location, so it wasn't like I drove to the pin drop, couldn't find him, then asked him where he was. The message where I said I was outside was when I was parked outside his complex.
> 
> I stopped my car at the corner of the building so that I could see down both sides. After roughly 5 minutes had gone by, I decided to circle the building in case he was on the other side. When I saw no sign of him, I canceled and drove off. And as soon as I did so, his attacks began.
> 
> ...


Sometimes I believe they KNOW you are there and think all is OK until they decide to mosey on out even if they are aware of the wait period.

I do think it's peculiar with Uber that you're still able to communicate after the ride has been cancelled or has ended. Lyft's system cuts your "relationship" off immediately after a cancellation or end of trip.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

One difference that I have noticed between Uber Black and Uber Taxi passengers vs. Entitled UberX passengers who expect scrape, bow and kowtow limousine service for cut rate taxi fares is:

The former are well aware of the vagaries of Uber's somewhat less than one hundred per cent GPS and do not mind legging it a bit to get their ride. I have had more than one Uber Taxi user tell me to stay where I am, he will come to me. Even if I try to tell them that I know where they are, stay there, I will come to you, they insist on my staying where I am so that they can come to me. The latter, aware of said vagaries or not, will make no effort to get to you. They expect you to leap over or drive through a concrete barrier with a planter, mow down poles blocking something or make illegal and dangerous turns to get to them. I have told more than one UberX user that I will not make any illegal or dangerous turns, but if they refuse to cross the street, I will go around several blocks, but given that it is rush hour, it will take me a _good_ ten minutes to get to them. They get all boohoo crybaby on me (sor-*RAYYY*, but this is Uber, _not_ the 
W-A-A-A-A-mbulance), but I will not break any traffic laws or get into a collision over a substandard pay rate with no tip.

The Uber limousine drivers have told me that their passengers will leg it a bit. This is why I am putting the Uber limousine passengers in the same category as the Uber Taxi passengers. I have no first hand experience with the former, I go only on what the Uber limousine drivers tell me.


----------



## yellow (Sep 7, 2014)

Oh My said:


> Sometimes I believe they KNOW you are there and think all is OK until they decide to mosey on out even if they are aware of the wait period.
> 
> I do think it's peculiar with Uber that you're still able to communicate after the ride has been cancelled or has ended. Lyft's system cuts your "relationship" off immediately after a cancellation or end of trip.


This is not true. Lyft pax texted me after I cancelled.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

yellow said:


> This is not true. Lyft pax texted me after I cancelled.


You are not allowed to initiate contact with them then. It will state "You are not currently in a ride". It may vary my market.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

"Have a nice day"

Perfect ending. Trust me, he is more steamed than you are. You should be laughing as you typed it.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Drive to pin, wait five minutes is a pretty awesome policy. I was a very dumb driver and tried to do whatever I could to locate and connect with the passenger. It doesn’t pay at all.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I have a list of a few asshole passenger names and addresses I regularly **** with. When they ping, I accept the ride and then take a break. Get a coffee, drive in the opposite direction, check my e-mail .... whatever. I don't care that I'm off the clock. It's fun for me to waste their time. They always take forever to eventually cancel. When they text me to ask me where I am, I text back with, "Texting and driving is both illegal and dangerous; therefore, I cannot communicate with you via text while I'm driving to pick you up." This ****s with them knowing I took the time to text that message. When they call, I answer the phone but don't say anything. Sometimes, I'll drive to their location, hit arrived and begin trip and then drive away without them. I'll drive for 15 to 20 minutes, pull into an office complex and hit arrived, thereby, getting paid for a ghost ride. Sure my rating gets bumped after that ride....... I don't care.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

As a driver-turned-rider, I think it is becoming much more difficult to get an Uber to drive to you and pick you up. As it probably should be whenever a rate of less than $1.50 a mile is in effect. I noticed a driver driving in circles for almost ten minutes the other day when I was late for a doctor’s appointment. I asked him if he was farming cancellation fees. He only said No and arrived minutes later.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> I have a list of a few asshole passenger names and addresses I regularly **** with. When they ping, I accept the ride and then take a break. Get a coffee, drive in the opposite direction, check my e-mail .... whatever. I don't care that I'm off the clock. It's fun for me to waste their time. They always take forever to eventually cancel. When they text me to ask me where I am, I text back with, "Texting and driving is both illegal and dangerous; therefore, I cannot communicate with you via text while I'm driving to pick you up." This ****s with them knowing I took the time to text that message. When they call, I answer the phone but don't say anything. Sometimes, I'll drive to their location, hit arrived and begin trip and them drive away without them. I'll drive for 15 to 20 minutes pull into an office complex and hit arrived and get paid for a ghost ride. Sure my rating gets bumped after that ride....... I don't care.


There was one that cancelled the other day right as I was turning down her street (usually when this happens I lay on my horn the entire block or stop in front of their house/building and lay on the horn for at least 10 seconds then leave but I didn't this time. I want the neighbors to know that asswipe needs to learn how to use her app or decide where she wants to go. Maybe they'll tell her for me). As I pass, she pings again. I'm thinking that maybe she made a mistake and prepared to come around the block again. She cancels again! Then pings again! I decided to call her......

Me: Allison, what in the hell are you doing?

Her: I dunno, my phone, well.....

Me: No. It took me all that time to get here and you cancel as I'm right at the corner!

Her: Oh, well, uh.....

Me: And then do it again and request a ride AGAIN! Now don't even bother doing it again because I'm not giving you a ride!

One of the fancy highrise renters pinged again after I waited 5 minutes for them last night (and why do they always request again the split second you pull out of the driveway?). I wonder what they're thinking. (Hmmmmm, yeah, he's coming back, he's turning right. These guys really need the money and are honored by our mere presence and love us rich wannabes because they think we're going to give them a big tip! OK, guess we should call the elevator now too). The thrill and suspense is almost unbearable as you're deciding when/where to hit the cancel button on them. (Well look at that! He just turned into the parking lot of the welfare office and is picking someone up there instead!).


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> As a driver-turned-rider, I think it is becoming much more difficult to get an Uber to drive to you and pick you up. As it probably should be whenever a rate of less than $1.50 a mile is in effect. I noticed a driver driving in circles for almost ten minutes the other day when I was late for a doctor's appointment. I asked him if he was farming cancellation fees. He only said No and arrived minutes later.


Your pin probably dropped at the laundromat and it was closed or their were some thugs sitting on a car in front of your house with guns drawn. Maybe he was looking for a place to pee too.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

most of my pin issues tended to be a few stores down or up, not 5 blocks away+


----------



## robofury (Jul 14, 2015)

wait so if you get there hit arrive and then after 5 mins if you cancel you still get the $5 or does the pax have to cancel. Is it only after hitting arrive. I waited 10mins yesterday but it also turned out to be a 20$ ride which is on the higher end around here.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

I would've replied with a " the number you called is no longer in service. if this was an error, please try again." and keep sending it until a new pax or it drops.


----------



## robofury (Jul 14, 2015)

Lyft4uDC said:


> I would've replied with a " the number you called is no longer in service. if this was an error, please try again." and keep sending it until a new pax or it drops.


My boss and I had a pretty good relationship and one time she texted and asked me to do something she knew I wouldnt want to I replied "The t-mobile number you are trying to reach is no longer in service. ERROR 18347823618"

She resent it hahaha then the next day asked me if I was having troubles with my phone. When I told her that she said she was going to use that when people called out lol.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> EXACTLY! The only reason Uber does not develop this is because they don't need to..... and won't as long as drivers keep fixing the inaccurate pins. If they can show the rider where the driver is in real time (10-20 second delay not withstanding) then the technology can show the driver where the rider is in real time too (10-20 second delay not withstanding).


Then riders can't avoid surge


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Kmiles said:


> I always go to the pin and call. If they're nice and not too far, I'll go fetch them. Rude sobs will get a cancellation fee. I've had pax honestly not know how to use the thing
> 
> "I'm where I placed the pin."
> 
> ...


^^^
LOL... that's so fkn funny! "I'm standing in a crowd"


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> LOL... that's so fkn funny! "I'm standing in a crowd"


I once told a customer "you are either going to have to chose to do some incredibly embarrassing behavior so that I can pick you out of the crowd, or I'm going to have to cancel."

She said "i'm doing jumping jacks"... and low and behold I saw her in the crowd doing jumping jacks.

While it solved the problem, I'm pretty sure she 1 starred me. Again, it's not worth it to go on wild goose chases. #### 'em!


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> I once told a customer "you are either going to have to chose to do some incredibly embarrassing behavior so that I can pick you out of the crowd, or I'm going to have to cancel."
> 
> She said "i'm doing jumping jacks"... and low and behold I saw her in the crowd doing jumping jacks.
> 
> While it solved the problem, I'm pretty sure she 1 starred me. Again, it's not worth it to go on wild goose chases. #### 'em!


jumping jacks? hmm not bad, I think handstands would be even better.


----------



## Axmed (Jul 20, 2015)

I hope you 


UberFizzle said:


> The reason I chose to drive early mornings (as opposed to late nights) was to avoid people like this. But, rude and inconsiderate people are always going to be around. This makes me sad. And even though I tried to remain professional, I'm still fuming.


are not the same pos Uberx driver that drove right past me ( even though I was waving my hand ) and just cancelled on me after I waited for 10 min. Racist aholes


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> I have a list of a few asshole passenger names and addresses I regularly **** with. When they ping, I accept the ride and then take a break. Get a coffee, drive in the opposite direction, check my e-mail .... whatever. I don't care that I'm off the clock. It's fun for me to waste their time. They always take forever to eventually cancel. When they text me to ask me where I am, I text back with, "Texting and driving is both illegal and dangerous; therefore, I cannot communicate with you via text while I'm driving to pick you up." This ****s with them knowing I took the time to text that message. When they call, I answer the phone but don't say anything. Sometimes, I'll drive to their location, hit arrived and begin trip and then drive away without them. I'll drive for 15 to 20 minutes, pull into an office complex and hit arrived, thereby, getting paid for a ghost ride. Sure my rating gets bumped after that ride....... I don't care.





Realityshark said:


> I have a list of a few asshole passenger names and addresses I regularly **** with. When they ping, I accept the ride and then take a break. Get a coffee, drive in the opposite direction, check my e-mail .... whatever. I don't care that I'm off the clock. It's fun for me to waste their time. They always take forever to eventually cancel. When they text me to ask me where I am, I text back with, "Texting and driving is both illegal and dangerous; therefore, I cannot communicate with you via text while I'm driving to pick you up." This ****s with them knowing I took the time to text that message. When they call, I answer the phone but don't say anything. Sometimes, I'll drive to their location, hit arrived and begin trip and then drive away without them. I'll drive for 15 to 20 minutes, pull into an office complex and hit arrived, thereby, getting paid for a ghost ride. Sure my rating gets bumped after that ride....... I don't care.


Do what I did a few months back and even made a thread about it. When a PAX calls that you do not want to speak to, change your voice to an accent (I prefer Indian accent) and answer it "Uber Customer Service". They think call went directly to Uber and their very known phone #. Works great after you cancel as they will believe the # is no longer connected to the driver. I have used this method on a drugged/drunk/******ed girl and another on one a cancelled which was perfect as they were going from Irvine to Huntington Beach during Guarantees and I didn't want anything more than a minimum fare ride.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Axmed said:


> I hope you
> 
> are not the same pos Uberx driver that drove right past me ( even though I was waving my hand ) and just cancelled on me after I waited for 10 min. Racist aholes


Um, NO. Here, I'll be the designated "******" for this argument. The colored girl that dropped a lazy PIN on a VERY busy street forced the app to give me an address RANGE. With my compassionate nature, I decided to hunt for this lazy entitled being. I'm slowing as I'm reaching that range while looking for addresses. She approaches car with an NWA tone 'Didn't you see me waving!?" (no, I'm looking for pedestrians running in front of my car, black bums lying in the road, bicyclists doing what they do and, oh, an address plate - of which maybe 1 out of 5 buildings actually have). She was "schooled" on her own ignorance and actually initiated a pleasant conversation during the trip. She knew she was dead wrong.

BTW, what else were you "waving" other than your hand? Or was the gun in your saggy drawers with your full ashy booty exposed? Oh, and our conversation did include her comment about how she "wants a baby but not a husband". Stereotype from the encyclopedia of America.


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

Axmed said:


> I hope you
> 
> are not the same pos Uberx driver that drove right past me ( even though I was waving my hand ) and just cancelled on me after I waited for 10 min. Racist aholes


If this really was you, you wouldn't be questioning me because you'd remember our text exchange (especially since I didn't edit out the address before posting the screenshot on here). Therefore, I'd say it's doubtful. This was early in the morning, and there was no one in sight. I literally driver around this guy's building in case he was on the other side, and it was a ghost town. And he claims he was standing outside the whole time? My car didn't move for like a full 5 minutes. I wonder what he was doing during that time. I wonder if it ever occurred to him to actually look at his phone. By the way, "Axmed" (I sure hope you're not Muslim using language like that), it's not a good idea to go around calling drivers a pos. That behavior could eventually reflect in your attitude towards drivers, who could consequently give you a poor rating (as this passenger had), and therefore make it more difficult to get a ride. If this guy made his location (and himself) more obvious, I likely would've picked him up. Oh well, now I know his name and location (for future reference).


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

Axmed said:


> I hope you
> 
> are not the same pos Uberx driver that drove right past me ( even though I was waving my hand ) and just cancelled on me after I waited for 10 min. Racist aholes


If you were the guy in a turban holding a pressure cooker, then my apologies for cancelling. My bad.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

SpecialK said:


> If you were the guy in a turban holding a pressure cooker, then my apologies for cancelling. My bad.


^^^
HAHA!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Axmed said:


> I hope you
> 
> are not the same pos Uberx driver that drove right past me ( even though I was waving my hand ) and just cancelled on me after I waited for 10 min. Racist aholes


^^^
Same thing happened to me today when I was trying to flag down the ice cream truck.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> I can't imaging the time it takes you to do this. If a driver called me to confirm my address when you're only two minutes away...I would cancel, but that's just me. For me, the whole point of the app is that I don't have to make that phone call.


Less time than driving around with my finger up my ass trying to find them. You guys go to the pin and collect the $5.00...I'll run the trips and make real money!


----------



## sweets125 (Sep 8, 2015)

UberFizzle said:


> The reason I chose to drive early mornings (as opposed to late nights) was to avoid people like this. But, rude and inconsiderate people are always going to be around. This makes me sad. And even though I tried to remain professional, I'm still fuming.


wow, that sucks.


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

Hazeces said:


> I hate when they try to give you directions and get mad at you because you don't understand where you're located. Thats when I really cancel on them.


I had a Pax give me a location that was wrong by about 30 miles. Told them to cancel, let them know about the cancellation fee, and to double check to make sure they have the right address for the next driver. I have a dash cam, so I know when the five minutes has passed.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

UberFizzle said:


> The reason I chose to drive early mornings (as opposed to late nights) was to avoid people like this. But, rude and inconsiderate people are always going to be around. This makes me sad. And even though I tried to remain professional, I'm still fuming.


confirm every address to receive also if I get a bad text always always take the high road and I think you did it right,and, by the way, sometimes the Uber is glitchy and even though the passenger puts in the right address Uber switches to some other address and for this reason when I cancel I always do do not charge Rider so as to not pour salt on a wound I mean do you really need the five bucks?


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

I call every rider...without exception to confirm their address as soon as I accept the order. One, to confirm their location and two, to tell them to be standing outside when I arrive. I love when I tell them two minutes and they say, "call me when you get here". I'm calling you now and when I arrive in two minutes, you should be standing outside. I'm not waiting 5 more minutes while they pee. Order a car when your ready to go out the door....not when you're asking for the check!


----------



## Greg_G (Aug 24, 2015)

Cancel, Collect $5, and then send the screenshot into Uber.


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

UberFizzle said:


> The reason I chose to drive early mornings (as opposed to late nights) was to avoid people like this. But, rude and inconsiderate people are always going to be around. This makes me sad. And even though I tried to remain professional, I'm still fuming.


Being in the cab business for many, many, years, I can tell you, preAPP,APP, or phone, some customers will always blame the driver, or give out wrong info about the address and expect driver to magically figure out the mistake. The best way to handle rude customers, is exactly how you handled it. Uber probably doesn't care what there millions of customers say anyway.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

tbob1 said:


> they say, "call me when you get here".
> 
> I'm calling you now and when I arrive in two minutes, you should be standing outside when I arrive. I'm not waiting 5 more minutes while they pee. Order a car when your ready to go out the door....not when you're asking for the check!


We get that at the cab company. We call the customer to let him know that the cab is on the way. He tells us to call him back when the cab is outside. Sorry, Sir; you get one call and this is it. Betake thy posterior to the exterior, because these guys are impatient. If they pull up and do not see you, they will leave. Our drivers are so impatient that half of them are screaming that no one is there before they have had a chance even to get there.

If it is on a residential street in a safe neighbourhood, the driver usually can wait. If it is a rough neighbourhood with people hanging around on the street, especially at night, no driver will wait more than a minute or two. If some of the people hanging around on the street approach his cab, he will leave and not go back. If it is somewhere such as an office building at 5:15 P.M. where there is a sign that reads *NO PARKING OR STANDING 4-6:30 P.M.*, that customer had better have his toes on the kerb. If the driver tries to wait, not only will there be horns honking, but the police will be banging on his hood and yelling at him to move while the parking flunkies are waving summons books at him.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> One difference that I have noticed between Uber Black and Uber Taxi passengers vs. Entitled UberX passengers who expect scrape, bow and kowtow limousine service for cut rate taxi fares is:
> 
> The former are well aware of the vagaries of Uber's somewhat less than one hundred per cent GPS and do not mind legging it a bit to get their ride. I have had more than one Uber Taxi user tell me to stay where I am, he will come to me. Even if I try to tell them that I know where they are, stay there, I will come to you, they insist on my staying where I am so that they can come to me. The latter, aware of said vagaries or not, will make no effort to get to you. They expect you to leap over or drive through a concrete barrier with a planter, mow down poles blocking something or make illegal and dangerous turns to get to them. I have told more than one UberX user that I will not make any illegal or dangerous turns, but if they refuse to cross the street, I will go around several blocks, but given that it is rush hour, it will take me a _good_ ten minutes to get to them. They get all boohoo crybaby on me (sor-*RAYYY*, but this is Uber, _not_ the
> W-A-A-A-A-mbulance), but I will not break any traffic laws or get into a collision over a substandard pay rate with no tip.
> ...


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

I have driven everything from limos to shuttles to medical transport and until Uber came to town, I had a very lucrative taxi/private car service. As a group....the UberX riders are the rudest, most inconsiderate, disrespectful (of my vehicle) and most entitled passengers I have ever carried. 5* driver? Never happen. I have no problem hovering around 4.7-4.8. It's worth it to tell them to shove their 5* rating up their ass when they try to bribe me to carry 7 passengers or open drinks. Don't even think about eating that sandwich before you get home. And don't ***** at me about "surge"pricing. I have absolutely no control over that. Don't want to pay it? Then flag down a cab. There are still plenty of them that Uber hasn't put out of business.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Drive to the Pin, wait 5, get $5
> 
> Simple.


Minus Uber's cut.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Minus Uber's cut.


28% of 5.00 for XL cars...sucks!


----------

